# Cookies setzen und damit beim 2. Mal eine Seite überspringen können?



## altox-de (23. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich weiß nicht, wo ich das psoten soll, deswegen tu ich's hier:

Vorweg: Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Cookies (außer gut 4000 auf dem eigenen PC  ). Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ein Besucher gibt die Adresse http://blablabla... ein und kommt auf eine Seite.
Auf dieser Seite wird er drauf hingewiesen, welche Bildschirmeinstellung er verwenden soll und womit die folgende Website läuft...
Wenn der Besucher das per Klick auf einen Textlink bestätigt, kommt er auf eine weitere, zweite Seite, die ihn zur richtigen Homepage weiterleitet.

Wäre es nicht möglich, dass auf dieser zweiten Seite ein Link ist, über den auf Wunsch ein Cookie gesetzt wird. Wenn der User dann beim nächsten Mal die Seite aufrufen will, kommt er nicht zur http://blablabla...-Seite, sondern direkt zu dieser zweiten Weiterleitungsseite...

Habe ich das verständlich beschrieben?
Fragen beantworte ich gerne - so gut ich kann.

Schon jetzt danke für eure Mithilfe...
Grüße, Claudia


----------



## won_gak (23. August 2004)

Sorry für die kurze Antwort, aber: klar ist das möglich. Allerdings müsste ich wissen wie du das realisieren wilst.
PHP? Dann möchte ich auf http://de3.php.net/manual/de/features.cookies.php  verweisen.


----------

